# HDCP vs HDMI ?!?!?



## Kain_LaVey (6. März 2009)

Gucke grad nach nem schönen Bildschirm für mich. Kann mir jemand den Unterschied von Anschlüssen mit HDCP Unterstützung und HDMI-Anschluss erklären?

wäre nett


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2009)

Die beides sind absolut unabhängig voneinander.
HDMI ist ein digitaler Anschluss für Bild und Ton Übertragung.

HDCP dagegen ist ein Kopierschutzsystem welches in erster Linie bei BluRays zum Einsatz kommt.
Dieser Kopierschutz kann von einem HDMI-Anschluss unterstützt werden, es gibt ihn aber genau so auch bei DVI und Display-Port.
Mit HDMI und Display-Port gibt es fast kein Gerät welches HDCP nicht unterstützt während selbiges bei DVI nicht soo verbreitet ist.


----------



## Kain_LaVey (6. März 2009)

danke für die Antwort 

Wofür braucht ich HDMI bei nem Monitor?


----------



## Xrais (6. März 2009)

ich glaube für Bluray filme


----------



## Kain_LaVey (6. März 2009)

Wenn ich also vor habe auf meinem PC Bluerayfilme zu gucken sollte ich einen Monitor mit HDMI anschluss nehmen?


----------



## Kain_LaVey (6. März 2009)

Sprich um BlueRay zu gucken reicht HDCP, wenn ich aber entsprechende Qually haben will sollte Grafikkarte und Monitor HDMI Anschluss haben?

will mir die hier holen: ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - EVGA e-Geforce GTX 285, 1024MB, PCI-Express

Da steht "TV-Schnittstelle": HDTV Out ...


----------



## Kain_LaVey (6. März 2009)

Also Frage:

Monitor DVI (mit HDCP) Anschluss + Grafikkarte mit DVI Anschluss = Ich kann BlueRay filme grundsätzlich gucken

Monitor HDMI Anschluss + HDMItoDVI Adapter + Grafikkarte mit DVI Anschluss = Ich kann Blue Ray fiilme mit besserer Qually gucken?!?!

hab ich das so richtig verstadnen?


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2009)

Nö.
DVI und HDMI sind vom Signal her absolut identisch und bieten damit auch die gleiche Bildqualität.

Nur wenn du auch den Ton übertragen willst brauchst du HDMI.


----------



## Kain_LaVey (6. März 2009)

hm, Also Ton soll von meiner Soundkarte zu meinen schicken Teufelboxen gehen. 

Grafikkarte is die hier: ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - EVGA e-Geforce GTX 285, 1024MB, PCI-Express
Und Monitor schwanke ich zwschen:  T240 - Samsung Electronics Deutschland und Samsung  2433BW - Samsung Electronics Deutschland


----------



## Kain_LaVey (6. März 2009)

Also ich gucke nicht soviel BlueRay das ich extra dafür nen Bildschrim brauche. Zocke vor allem und mach Webdesign/Bildbearbeitung.

Und mir gehts auch sehr stark um die Optik von nem Bildschrim, und da liegen die Samsung teile ganz klar oben


----------



## Kain_LaVey (6. März 2009)

vielen Dank für die Hilfe 

/edit: Werde dann wohl den T240HD nehmen 

Und für die Bildqually ises egal ob ich meine Grafikarte an den DVI oder an den HDMI Anschluss des Monitors anschließe?


----------

